# Antec Three Hundred Case Mod (Finished Project)



## Ramodkk

As some of you may now, I started a mod for the Antec 300 not long ago so this is basically a big-a** bump! 

The original thread can be found here:

http://www.computerforum.com/131803-antec-three-hundred-case-mod-pictures.html

Anyway's onto the goods:

















This one came out a bit blurry but I think it actually added a nice effect 





*edit* Here's one in normal lighting





That's it! The cable management is not too pretty  But the outcome is great I think! 

Now I really need to clean the window 

So what do you guys think?


----------



## wiwazevedo

that looks really good. just curious, Since you were already buying all new fans and leds and such why did u choose to do the more popular blue rather than another color


----------



## Kornowski

That looks awesome! I love the '300' down the side now that it has the cathodes in there! Nice job!


----------



## Punkster

can you take a photo of what it looks like when assembled and when the room lights are switched on please?


----------



## FairDoos

That looks great hope all goes well with it!


----------



## funkysnair

i do like the orange spray job...

good job mate, take some photos in normal light aswell


----------



## porterjw

Daddy likes Nice job.


----------



## Ramodkk

wiwazevedo said:


> that looks really good. just curious, Since you were already buying all new fans and leds and such why did u choose to do the more popular blue rather than another color



I don't know, blue _is_ kinda overused but I couldn't find another match with the orange. Green and orange look but I don't know, I guess I like blue 



Kornowski said:


> That looks awesome! I love the '300' down the side now that it has the cathodes in there! Nice job!





FairDoos said:


> That looks great hope all goes well with it!





imsati said:


> Daddy likes Nice job.



Thanks! 



Punkster said:


> can you take a photo of what it looks like when assembled and when the room lights are switched on please?





funkysnair said:


> take some photos in normal light aswell



Will do


----------



## wiwazevedo

ramodkk said:


> I don't know, blue _is_ kinda overused but I couldn't find another match with the orange. Green and orange look but I don't know, I guess I like blue



fair enough! looks good


----------



## Irishwhistle

Orange? Why orange?  Besides that it looks awesome.


----------



## Ramodkk

Anddd, why not?


----------



## Calibretto

Looks sweet Omar. Glad you got it all done finally


----------



## Irishwhistle

ramodkk said:


> Anddd, why not?




Because.... it's... well... ORANGE!


----------



## drdallon

Random question, but what are the glowing knobs on the front of your computer.


----------



## ThatGuy16

nice!... but i demand more pictures, all i see is a dark picture and blue lights


----------



## Irishwhistle

drdallon said:


> Random question, but what are the glowing knobs on the front of your computer.



Fan controllers I believe.


----------



## Ramodkk

****UPDATE****

Check first post for an additional picture in normal lighting


----------



## ZeroWing

Being an Antec 900 I hate it and it looks like poop . I agree with the blue is lame statement even though my acrylic is UV blue . I tried to get a pink one but did you know they dont make them and the fans are freakin impossible to find?! Regardless, nicely done.


----------



## Ramodkk

It's not an Antec 900  

*Re-reads thread title*


----------



## cpt.obvious

DUDE! You have the same desk as me! Except, I have my HAF on top. Barely fits though. Awesome job btw! I think I might paint the HAF (inside black and red)

Also, Did you get that fan controller from newegg? I saw these switches from frozencpu.com Ohh, they look sweet.

Heres one with regular switches
http://www.frozencpu.com/products/9..._Port_Baybus_w_BlueRed_LED.html?tl=g34c17s286

Than heres one with the military switches
http://www.frozencpu.com/products/7...aybus_-_Multi_Port_-_Black.html?tl=g34c17s286


----------



## ZeroWing

ramodkk said:


> It's not an Antec 900
> 
> *Re-reads thread title*



*300. HAPY?!


----------



## Shane

ramodkk you done a realy good job with that case well done.

looks fantastic


----------



## cpt.obvious

What's kind of paint did you use?


----------



## Dystopia

totally awesome! I wish i could get some money and do a mod, although i'd use a cheaper case


----------



## Calibretto

Elimin8or said:


> totally awesome! I wish i could get some money and do a mod, although i'd use a cheaper case



Not if you're like me and got the Antec Three Hundred for $40 brand new


----------



## mep916

cpt.obvious said:


> What's kind of paint did you use?



http://www.computerforum.com/1080605-post1.html

Protective enamel spray paint, I believe. 

I'm going to paint the interior of my case black, or charcoal gray.


----------



## Dystopia

Calibretto said:


> Not if you're like me and got the Antec Three Hundred for $40 brand new



 The case I had wanted to get before cost $30 shipped I HAVE NO INCOME! (Other than money given to me...)


----------



## Ramodkk

Thanks for the input guys! 

Yeah I got the case for $40 is it really wasn't an expensive case.

The paint I used is in fact enamel as Mike pointed out, you can find it at most stores including Walmart, Home Depot. If you want something more quality go to AutoZone or any auto parts shop and get engine enamel, that stuff comes in a variety of colors and lasts longer I think


----------



## Irishwhistle

Calibretto said:


> Not if you're like me and got the Antec Three Hundred for $40 brand new



How'd you do that?! It's 60 bucks off Newegg...


----------



## Calibretto

Irishwhistle said:


> How'd you do that?! It's 60 bucks off Newegg...



Newegg had a good sale on it at one point...


----------



## cpt.obvious

Oh wow, Looks like I'm going to Wal-Mart tonight! Lol sorry mep, I didn't really read. I just went to the pictures. Happens a lot.


----------



## Irishwhistle

Calibretto said:


> Newegg had a good sale on it at one point...



Ah! You mean when the Nine Hundred was for sale for $60?  If I could get the Nine Hundred for $60 new I'd probably take it... not so with the Three Hundred though.


----------



## Ramodkk

They're basically the same thing, I don't get why the 900 costs around twice as much...


----------



## Calibretto

ramodkk said:


> They're basically the same thing, I don't get why the 900 costs around twice as much...



Honestly...


----------



## Irishwhistle

ramodkk said:


> They're basically the same thing, I don't get why the 900 costs around twice as much...



The Nine Hundred looks sweet out of the box as the Three Hundred doesn't... it can, but not everybody wants to mod their case.


----------



## telboy121

working on a mod myself link here to pics you goto love the antec 300

http://forums.kustompcs.co.uk/showthread.php?t=47635

http://forums.kustompcs.co.uk/showthread.php?t=47650


----------



## DirtyD86

Irishwhistle said:


> The Nine Hundred looks sweet out of the box as the Three Hundred doesn't... it can, but not everybody wants to mod their case.



not everyone likes transparent side panels and neon lights :good:


i do, but im sure some want a more elegant looking case. omar, have you heard of any transparent side panels being available for a 300?


----------



## laznz1

DirtyD86 said:


> not everyone likes transparent side panels and neon lights :good:
> 
> 
> i do, but im sure some want a more elegant looking case. omar, have you heard of any transparent side panels being available for a 300?



Na i don't dig the transparent cases they sort off take away the mystry of the computer mines a sleeper if you would it looks like a bit off crap but is what is in sig


----------



## Ramodkk

DirtyD86 said:


> omar, have you heard of any transparent side panels being available for a 300?



No, I'm pretty sure there aren't any.


----------

